# Capt. Hollis Forrester "Matty is in great shape and getting even better"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Spring break started off with some of the heaviest winds we've seen this year, the first few days we faced some 25-30 mph winds and pretty dang cold . When the front blew on out of here the winds laid and the fishing became awesome with steady limits of Trout and Reds drifting some deeper shell throwing plastics and Gulp. I have to say it's been beautiful out here and it's only going to get better with the fishing plus the warm weather. The bay is in awesome shape with tons of bait and schools of Reds and Trout hammering on them. Also the Flounder are moving in with great numbers , we've been catching them likewise, even in the deep water and you can't beat the table fair with them. For a Spring day on the water give me a shout. I've been receiving quite a few calls with people wanting to book just a few people/couples and not having a large group and wondering if they could do that , that's no issue at all, there is different pricing for all numbers of persons. Thank You for reading my reports and remember I am launching out of Sargent Tx right now so if your out of the Houston area it's an easy quick drive. "Please Take A Kid Fishing and introduce someone new to the outdoors".
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
[email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.fishingmatagordabay.com "New Web Site That Will Be Running Soon", Going to be Great!
You can call,text,email for any information you may need.
Also goto facebook and look up Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides for many how to's and an excellent report page. Please share.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

